# Union 440/477



## DirtandWater (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello. I am new to the field here and am looking at becoming an apprentice in the riverside/san bernardino county ibew union. I have read some posts here about becoming a union electrician and the benefits. But I have some specific questions regarding these unions in particular. (if you work for another union and can give me an answer within your union that works too)

Can anyone tell me more about the apprenticeship program within these unions based on actual first hand experience?

The unions seem to be "linked"? Do you get to pick one over the other or work both? 

The 440 wage and benefits page talks about mileage pay? Does this apply to apprentices or just journeyman? 

As you can tell, I have a family and home life that is important to me (unlike some I am not 18). I realize time away during the weeks might happen do to driving distance to a job. How often do you find yourself driving on a sunday night and coming home on a friday?

Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Have you already applied, test, interviewed for both locals and been accepted?

Depending on where you live would help in choosing the right Local unless you plan to move into the work jurisdiction of the Local. The Business Manager or the Apprenticeship Coordinator of each Local can answer your questions regarding the collective bargaining agreement (CBA) for pay and benefit questions. You do understand that besides working on a job site you will also attend classroom instruction that includes a butt load of home work?


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I go to school for an 8 hour day every other week. I do not consider the homework to be excessive. I spend between 4-6 hours in it between classes. No mileage language in our CBA.


----------



## DirtandWater (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

DirtandWater said:


> Hello. I am new to the field here and am looking at becoming an apprentice in the riverside/san bernardino county ibew union. I have read some posts here about becoming a union electrician and the benefits. But I have some specific questions regarding these unions in particular. (if you work for another union and can give me an answer within your union that works too)
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about the apprenticeship program within these unions based on actual first hand experience?
> 
> ...


----------

